
Why don't we use chemical weapons anymore? - apsec112
https://acoup.blog/2020/03/20/collections-why-dont-we-use-chemical-weapons-anymore/
======
KarlKemp
This reads as just what is is: some guy on the internet thinking he's got it
all figured out.

There's no way to decide the relative weight of uselessness and perceived
immorality of chemical weapons. Some people clearly do consider them horrible,
and it would be quite a surprise if none of those people were in any position
of power, from armed forces to civilian government to parliamentarians to
voters.

The argument otherwise rests on the assumption of perfect efficiency in
military procurement and decision-making. Does anyone believe the military
never uses "useless" technology? They came up with a rationalisation for
building that marginal nuclear bomb to allow the 254th complete destruction of
earth. I'm sure they could convince themselves of the necessity of chemical
weapons if motivated.

------
rolph
pepper spray is a chemical weapon, a lacrimator agent and an asphyxiant

